# Ontario Meet 6 Pic Thread (PIC HEAVY)



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

They are still downloading but here are a few that are done...

Skye and Jaxson going at it again... This time Skye was on top...



















This takes french kissing to a whole new level


















Burrs all over the place.. Look at molson's face... "mom I just want to play"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like you guys had a great day for the meet up. Looks like boat loads of fun.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I am pretty sure this is Skye getting more burrs in her coat









Jaxson looking into the de burring situation 









Jaxson finally got his frisbee back...


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy pups! What's worse burrs or mudd?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> Happy pups! What's worse burrs or mudd?


Burrs are 10 times worse than mud!! Mud washes off!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Muddypaws said:


> Happy pups! What's worse burrs or mudd?


Burrs that are covered in mud! :doh:

Great pics so far, Lindsay! Sorry we didn't get to chat as much as last time  

I'll upload my pics tomorrow morning. I didn't take that many (well, still over a hundred but that's nothing in comparison to previous ones!) but there are a couple of nice ones  It was a nice change to have SUN at a meet instead of rain and clouds!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! I only took a few, and will try to post them tomorrow. 

Yes, burrs covered in mud are the worst. Mad had a 4:00 agility class, and I thought I'd gotten all the burrs out before we went, but I noticed a few still hanging in there while we were in class. She's now a clean, happy, and very tired girl!

It was great to see everyone again. We look forward to the next time.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

oookay... so I changed my mind and couldn't resist going through my pictures tonight! Apparently when you walk at the back end of the group, you end up with a ton of pictures of everyone's backs and bums! :doh: lol! I've tried to filter/crop most of them out and tried to focus on the dog pictures that I took. Here they are, enjoy 

Oscar found the mud pretty quickly and felt the need to cover his entire face immediately!







The group on the way to the pond.







Molson







Skoker







Skoker







Skoker







Golden Soup!







Skoker, Molson and Oscar racing for the ball!































Maddie!























Molson, Lucy & Skoker







Skoker & Molson







Will was quite the trooper and spent most of the time putting the chuck-it to good use, tiring Skoker out for me!  (thanks bud!)







Mols & Skoke







Skoker & Oscar























Lucy got the ball and dogs were actually chasing her! Good girl, Luce!!! 







Molson







Molson







The crew beginning the hike through the woods







Ali, Paul & Oscar - cute family pic! 































Oscar found something good in these leaves. It reminded me of being a child in the ball pit at McDonald's Playland!!







Oscar gets Molson and Lily to join him!















The 3 boys smelled something GOOOOOD here (it was probably Lucy's pee! :doh







The de-burring station!







Oscar and Lily in a game of tug







Molson & Skoker are a couple of TIRED & HAPPY boys! 















zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......
Molson: "You better sleep with one eye open or else Mommy will take pictures of us sleeping together and go post them all over the internet!"


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww! I'm loving the photos! I'm sorry I couldn't be there, but loved hearing the stories about it. And I didn't hear a peep out of Lily all afternoon!! I'll see everyone at the next one!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures as usual.......I love the golden soup one and the tired Molson and Skoker one.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

where was the pond, down by the creek


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

These are great!!.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

2Retrievers222 said:


> where was the pond, down by the creek


 
The pond was on the oposite side of the creek... if coming from the parking lot its on the left side in the back... the path leads right and goes by the creek, but the pond is left.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

you lost me, heres a pic is this it


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Emily walking skye









Lunch time... heading to the picnic area


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

2Retrievers222 said:


> you lost me, heres a pic is this it


Actually I think it is this other pond? (I circled it in red) If I am remembering the way we walked correctly. You sort of keep going straight when the path turns to the right, and you have to keep going to the opening in a fence around the pond.

LOVE THE PICTURES GUYS  It was really great meeting you all, kind of hectic but I guess that's how a Golden meet goes : I'll upload my pictures and try and post some tomorrow, although my camera is not nearly as nice as all of yours!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

MyJaxson (or anyone else): Whose dog is that in your 2nd last set of pictures....the last picture (the dog has its left front paw up)????? If I didn't know better, I'd say it was my Lincoln!!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks will hit the pond next time i go there, I see them now


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Laurie said:


> MyJaxon (or anyone else): Whose dog is that in your 2nd last set of pictures....the last picture (the dog has its left front paw up)????? If I didn't know better, I'd say it was my Lincoln!!!


 
I am not 100% who that is, just loved the pic. If I am guessing and I mean guessing I would say.... Maddie or Noah...


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Oscar got the frisbee









Jaxson chasing Oscar for the frisbee










So proud he got it









Now its a frisbee feast


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

MyJaxson said:


> I am not 100% who that is, just loved the pic. If I am guessing and I mean guessing I would say.... Maddie or Noah...


 
It is a great picture.....very pretty dog whoever he or she is.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Laurie said:


> It is a great picture.....very pretty dog whoever he or she is.


Hopefully someone will know their dog and chime in with the real name...


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Kisses?









Jaxson was eatting mud... but I didnt get an April mud shot...









Burg is so cute and lovable









Davis loves being a big brother


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Awwwwww they are so darn cute! Im so in love with Goldens they are the best dogs in the world!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww I love the pictures! I'm at a bar in Toronto right now or else I would post mine...but I will def do that tomorrow!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Awwww I love the pictures! I'm at a bar in Toronto right now or else I would post mine...but I will def do that tomorrow!


sun burned ? I got burned


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

These pictures are all so great!!! I'm so jealous of the meet ups you guys have! I hope we can have some in WA people!!! LOL. 

Pics are great, and I must say, I can always pick Molson out! The way he's always leaping with a smile!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Have a drink for me....

Here are some more... Melissa, your gonna have to start a new thread I think.. This one is getting full  I am posting them as they download.. so they are backwards...


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great day!! Love the pictures!

Jealous and Jersey
(oops, hello Dr. Freud, LOL)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Omg yes my forehead is so burnt!! We're in the car stuck at Spadina and Adelaide, and we're not going anywhere...I hate driving in Toronto!! (Don't worry, I'm not the one driving )


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Omg yes my forehead is so burnt!! We're in the car stuck at Spadina and Adelaide, and we're not going anywhere...I hate driving in Toronto!! (Don't worry, I'm not the one driving )


 
OK.. all this talk about being burnt made me check in.. My face is a little red too... I didnt think anything of it when we were out there... Maybe its a little wind/sun burnt.

Yes, Toronto driving sucks... I dont miss it at all


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> MyJaxson (or anyone else): Whose dog is that in your 2nd last set of pictures....the last picture (the dog has its left front paw up)????? If I didn't know better, I'd say it was my Lincoln!!!


I'm pretty sure that's Noah (owned by *dewy*), but I could also be mistaken! 



mm03gn said:


> Omg yes my forehead is so burnt!! We're in the car stuck at Spadina and Adelaide, and we're not going anywhere...I hate driving in Toronto!! (Don't worry, I'm not the one driving )


ugh... don't even remind me! I hate working down there  TTC isn't much better either :doh:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Lucy got the ball and dogs were actually chasing her! Good girl, Luce!!!


I was so proud of her! YAY! She was awesome. Yay for actually playing with everyone!

I'll get to my pictures tomorrow. Is it bad that I'm having trouble picking out my own pup? :curtain:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> I was so proud of her! YAY! She was awesome. Yay for actually playing with everyone!
> 
> I'll get to my pictures tomorrow. Is it bad that I'm having trouble picking out my own pup? :curtain:


Don't feel bad, Ali was beside me at one point today when I grabbed a dog as it ran past me because it looked like Molson. I was holding his "black" collar and trying to turn his head around to see if actually was him! I completely didn't think it was because I had put Molson's *brown* collar on him that morning. It took me a couple of seconds before I realized that it was actually the right dog with the right collar but his collar was so dirty and wet that it was black! :doh: I was so confused!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aw man... I cannot believe we missed out on this!! I don't check in on the forum very often anymore, and thought well I'd better see if anything is in the works haha. I'll try to keep a better tab from now on so I don't miss another opportunity!! Geddy and Sawyer would have loved seeing everyone again! Looks like you all had a great time tho judging by the pics!!!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Luci said:


> Is it bad that I'm having trouble picking out my own pup? :curtain:


 
LOL Will and I were just looking through going ohh thats a nice group shot... is that Jaxson or Skye? I am pretty sure it was Skye in the end.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Last set of photos and mine are done... I will post the whole photobucket album link after.

I cant get over how much Oscar loved the water.









I tried to get Oscar to show Jaxson the love for the water, but it was a no go...









As per Emilys request for Melissa... Here is the proof of her tree climbing


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

It was good to see everyone yesterday. I didn't take as many pics as I would have liked as I was too busy picking off burrs and I also forgot to recharge my camera battery:doh:. 

Skye chasing Oscar









Skoker trying to figure out how to get the stick while carrying the ball in his mouth (he was able to do it!)








Oscar, Molson and ???








Skye on stick duty








Lucy with her ball








Molson showing off his flying abilities








Skye chasing Shayla

















Lucy with her ball

















Lucy very proud that she got her ball from big dogs.








Oscar living up to his name and playing with garbage.








Oscar and Skye








Skye done for the day.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

great photos...

here is my photobucket

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk208/Nawteek/jaxson%204%20to%207%20months/ontario%20meet%206%20April%2010%202010/


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kwk said:


> Skoker trying to figure out how to get the stick while carrying the ball in his mouth (he was able to do it!)
> 
> 
> Oscar living up to his name and playing with garbage.


 
Great pics! I love the caption about Oscar, LOL! At the cottage Skoker always amazes me how many sticks/balls he can fit in his mouth... last summer he was always picking up Molson's slack when it came to fetching!

Lindsay your pics are great, too! The pictures of Bailey and Skye(??? / Jaxson ) carrying the stick are so precious, I love them!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun! Awesome pictures guys!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

esSJay said:


> Lindsay your pics are great, too! The pictures of Bailey and Skye(??? / Jaxson ) carrying the stick are so precious, I love them!


 
Its Bailey and Skye... Jaxson wasnt into playing with the group so much yesterday...


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Great pictures of Skye and Jaxson...they were so tired at that point but just had to keep playing. I didn't get any of the two of them as my camera was put away by that point.

Love the picture of Molson and Skoker in the car.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Laurie said:


> MyJaxson (or anyone else): Whose dog is that in your 2nd last set of pictures....the last picture (the dog has its left front paw up)????? If I didn't know better, I'd say it was my Lincoln!!!


If its the picture I think you are referring to then that is Skye.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Here's some of mine! I like the first one of Oscar and Lily the best!

I had the same problem KWK! Camera died about half way through. Drat! :doh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great thread.....loving all the pictures!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

GREAT photos! I'm now a fan of Molson on facebook so I saw them earlier. They're awesome- now you have some mud photos for the April contest!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Kwk said:


> If its the picture I think you are referring to then that is Skye.


 
Yes....looking at some of the other pictures, I believe it is Skye I was referring to.......beautiful dog!!!


----------

